# Packaging/sealing MP soap?



## Jamison (Mar 7, 2012)

I've read MP should be sealed, as where CP should not. Just curious as to what you guys are using to wrap these bars? I'm looking for a relatively low cost sealing/wrapping method. I'm considering buying a shrink-wrap setup maybe. 

I've also seen soap sleeves that are shrink wrap, but it's more of a wrapper than a seal.


----------



## blacktieaffair (Mar 7, 2012)

Im extremely new to this but Im using a professional grade "saran" wrap that I get at Wally World.. Its just their brand, professional grade. It stretches amazingly and I can wrap very detailed soaps nicely. And it sticks to itself really good and tight like you need it to ! Another thing I do like is, you can smell the soap through it. It's not AS strong as unwrapped but its wrapped enough to keep out all the moisture, look really good and professional, and the customer can still pick it up and smell it and you dont have to keep a "sample smeller" out.


----------



## paillo (Mar 7, 2012)

blacktieaffair said:
			
		

> Im extremely new to this but Im using a professional grade "saran" wrap that I get at Wally World.. Its just their brand, professional grade. It stretches amazingly and I can wrap very detailed soaps nicely. And it sticks to itself really good and tight like you need it to ! Another thing I do like is, you can smell the soap through it. It's not AS strong as unwrapped but its wrapped enough to keep out all the moisture, look really good and professional, and the customer can still pick it up and smell it and you dont have to keep a "sample smeller" out.



i'm new to m&p too, and pretty much just still experimenting (it is SO much fun!) this is what i'm doing too - a product called Stretch-Tite -- can't even remember where i got it, but it's pretty amazing, just as blacktieaffair describes.


----------



## Jamison (Mar 8, 2012)

I've only done a single batch of MP... I wanted to offer a 'less expensive' alternative to the CP. But after the crock pot melt time and it was all done, I could have made a batch of CP in that time.

Thanks for the help. I'm not really ready to buy a shrink wrap system, so some plastic wrap would be a good way to go for now.


----------



## EnchantedSoaps (Mar 10, 2012)

I use shrink wraps with a perferated easy-open strip. You can buy them on brambleberry pretty cheaply. You get 250 of them for just a few dollars. It says you need a heat gun for them, but I use a hair dryer on a hot setting and it works just fine!

And you do not need to use a crock pot for Melt and Pour soap! I melt it 2 ways (depending on what I'm using it for). You can melt it in a double boiler on the stove (just make sure you pre-wash EVERYTHING you use in bleach water first) or in the microwave in a microwave-safe mixing bowl.


----------



## Bella (Mar 10, 2012)

I put my soaps in cellophane bags, and tie with a ribbon.  Works well for me, and it's super cute.


----------



## Jamison (Mar 10, 2012)

EnchantedSoaps said:
			
		

> I use shrink wraps with a perferated easy-open strip. You can buy them on brambleberry pretty cheaply. You get 250 of them for just a few dollars. It says you need a heat gun for them, but I use a hair dryer on a hot setting and it works just fine!
> 
> And you do not need to use a crock pot for Melt and Pour soap! I melt it 2 ways (depending on what I'm using it for). You can melt it in a double boiler on the stove (just make sure you pre-wash EVERYTHING you use in bleach water first) or in the microwave in a microwave-safe mixing bowl.



You mean the shrink wrap sleeves? They do not fully seal and Brambleberry told specifically told me NOT to use them on MP soaps, ONLY CP. They are the ones who told me the MP soap needs to be fully sealed, as where CP does not. I would have loved to use this product due to convenience and cost, but they said no go on them. http://www.brambleberry.com/Shrink-Wrap ... P4975.aspx 

What is the problem with a crock pot? Other than the time, of course. A microwave though? That could create all kinds of other problems with the product on a molecular level. Microwaves shouldn't be used for food either, they strip nutrients. I've even seen articles if you water plants with microwaved water (after it's cooled) it will kill them. Yikes.


----------



## EnchantedSoaps (Mar 11, 2012)

Jamison said:
			
		

> EnchantedSoaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naturally you have to also pack the soaps which you have placed in sleeves in celophane bags. You can finish off the bag with a pretty ribbon or piece of twine and a tag. I've had MP soap sealed this way for over a year and it has no sweating or loss of scent or quality. Nothing wrong with a crock pot, I was just saying you don't have to use one if time is an issue for you. You can use a microwave for MP soap just fine, Most of brambleberry's tutorials on MP are done via microwave. So if they do it, I'm sure it doesn't affect the quality of the soap.


----------



## saltydog (Mar 16, 2012)

I love m&p.
I initially melt it in the microwave in pyrex measuring cups. Then, to keep everything warm while I work, I set the measuring cups in a big pot of water on the stove, while I work with different colors/embeds.

I wrap the finished soaps with saran wrap, and hit the wrap briefly with a small heat gun. I got it for half-off with a coupon at Michaels, it was about $10. It makes the package look smooth and neat.


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2012)

Jamison said:
			
		

> You mean the shrink wrap sleeves? They do not fully seal and Brambleberry told specifically told me NOT to use them on MP soaps, ONLY CP. They are the ones who told me the MP soap needs to be fully sealed, as where CP does not. I would have loved to use this product due to convenience and cost, but they said no go on them. http://www.brambleberry.com/Shrink-Wrap ... P4975.aspx
> 
> What is the problem with a crock pot? Other than the time, of course. A microwave though? That could create all kinds of other problems with the product on a molecular level. Microwaves shouldn't be used for food either, they strip nutrients. I've even seen articles if you water plants with microwaved water (after it's cooled) it will kill them. Yikes.



You can get the non-perforated shrink wrap sleeves that seal completely.  I believe WSP has 100 of them them for like $6.

Also, the cooking of any food using any type of heat source strips away nutrients. We did the plant experiment in biology years ago and our plants were fine.


----------



## Jamison (Mar 16, 2012)

Who is WSP? I haven't been able to find 'sleeves' anywhere other than what was talked about above. 

It's not a problem w/ perforation with the BB ones, they just don't cover the edges completely.

*heating food might take away some nutrients, but not strip. It's common information anymore that microwaves are bad to use.

My mold/batch size is appx 11lbs, so a crock pot might be my only option.


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... +Wrap+Bags

They're not sleeves, they're bags. But they're easy to use.


----------



## Jamison (Mar 16, 2012)

Very nice... thank you.

That makes it easier for now. I just want a simple wrap that doesn't require the full sized sheets and the cutter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

im going to pack mine in giant zip locks.


----------



## LA_Scents (Apr 17, 2012)

Mine were being wrapped in cellophane bags with raffia but I found when at the markets they were being over looked not standing out as such... Now since I am doing it all on my own and Can have what ever packaging I like! I am using tissue paper, wrapped up like a pressie and held together with my business sticker, finished with raffia


----------



## fayt (May 2, 2012)

I use plastic wrap (saran wrap). What you do is cover your soap with it, stretch it tight and close it on the bottom. Next cut off all the excess and then take a heatgun (hair dryer doesn't work), put it on low and heat the bottom of it until it fixes together. Don't heat longer than 3 or 4 seconds, and keep it about 6 inches away. Next do a light heat around the edges of the soap, and then lastly on the top.

You have to do it in that order for it to turn out right. Bottom > Sides > Top


----------

